# Caber or Prami?



## malfeasance (Jun 20, 2011)

To take with Deca, do you prefer to take Caber or Prami, and why?


----------



## Movin_weight (Jun 20, 2011)

Never used Prami, but I would opt for it next time around bc of the
Short half life. It's easy to dose caber too high, and then ur stuck with restless anxiety for several weeks while u wait for it to clear


----------



## malfeasance (Jun 21, 2011)

Movin_weight said:


> Never used Prami, but I would opt for it next time around bc of the
> Short half life. It's easy to dose caber too high, and then ur stuck with restless anxiety for several weeks while u wait for it to clear


Good input. Thanks.  I did not even know that this was a side effect.

Anybody else have an opinion?


----------



## MDR (Jun 21, 2011)

Prami has more sides, but is a bit stronger, IMHO.  I prefer Caber because I feel better on it, and have fewer sides.  Either works well.


----------



## Ballgame23 (Jun 21, 2011)

Got Caber on hand for my next cycle which includes Tren-a and Masteron. Everything I seem to read about it states that it's easier to get the dosing right and has less sides.


----------



## malfeasance (Jun 22, 2011)

MDR said:


> Prami has more sides, but is a bit stronger, IMHO. I prefer Caber because I feel better on it, and have fewer sides. Either works well.


 
 What kind of sides?

Caber - trouble finding it anywhere.  Everybody carries prami.


----------



## MDR (Jun 22, 2011)

malfeasance said:


> What kind of sides?
> 
> Caber - trouble finding it anywhere. Everybody carries prami.


 
Just my personal experience.  Many people do much better than I do on Prami.  Mostly I just feel lousy in general.  On Caber I have no noticable sides at all.  Caber is out there, just takes a bit of looking.


----------



## M4A3 (Jun 22, 2011)

malfeasance said:


> What kind of sides?
> 
> Caber - trouble finding it anywhere.  Everybody carries prami.



Cabaser 1mg (Kabergoline) | Pharmacia Turkey | Quality Drugs Online


----------

